# Women and the Guitar



## ThatGingerMojo (Jul 30, 2014)

I came across this article today about women who play guitar. Although, the article is very well written it does raise some very good points. Do you have a favorite female guitarist? Is she among your top 10 players? I really like Orianthi's playing, however, she would not make my top 10. Is there something inherently wrong here?

Read it for yourself and post your opinions please.

http://www.premierguitar.com/articles/21236-last-call-good-for-a-girl


----------



## whammybar (May 7, 2008)

Joanne Shaw Taylor (fantastic)
Chantel McGregor (hands so small that when she plays up high her thumb comes around to the front underside of the neck)
Anna Popovic

These girls can just out and out play...


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Nancy Wilson of Heart seems to know her way around a fret board


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

None in my top ten but there are a lot of great female players out there


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Image trumps actual playing in rock'n'roll. The cool guy in the leather jacket with 3 chords is more successful than the nerdy guy with amazing chops. Women fall on the extreme end of that. We don't fit the image so nothing else matters.
I spend most of my time in the classical guitar world, where image doesn't matter as much. Can any of you reach as many Es as Ida Presti?


----------



## Cartcanuck (Oct 30, 2012)

^^^^hey, I can do that ................ with 2 hands!! YIKES!

I've typed about 5 different responses to this thread. None seem to make sense. 

Maybe because there really isn't any justification for women not being recognized for their talent and abilities. 
Maybe because it has been an old boys club for so many years. 
Maybe it's because female guitar players can't, or won't, maintain that rock'n'roll lifestyle or image long enough to put them into that upper pantheon of guitar gods (goddesses)......meaning maybe they have grown up and out of it earlier than men 
Maybe the public (fans) don't have the same patience for women living the rock'n'roll lifestyle as they do for men (i.e. look at the GoGo's party lifestyles when they were "big", they imploded, but they also took at lot of heat about it, but the Rolling Stones can be cracked out and be fine, SRV can be whacked out on stage and its accepted, Eddie can be drunk drugged and a dick and everyone's fine with it).
Maybe if there were more women running the record companies over the years this would have been different. 
Perhaps now with home recording, alternate forms of distribution, etc perhaps we will see an emergence of more female players into some higher recognition. 

But with the attention span of music fans shrinking faster than a guys weewee in a cold pool what are the chances that we'll see anyone (male or female) grow into the guitar gods that we have elevated the likes of Clapton, Richards, SRV to anytime in the near future? Is there any innovation left? Will it just be about who has the best chops? Or who has the best Youtube channel?


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm looking forward to the rockumentary 'she rocks'.
there used to be a longer trailer. can't seem to find it.

[video=youtube;020LleKVWsI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=020LleKVWsI[/video]


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

When I took lessons there were some girls who were very good, and when I taught one of the most talented students I had was a girl--and most of the girls who took lessons were at least average--if not better.

So the reason isn't physical or anything like that--but it would be other reasons there aren't as many--and that they normally aren't top 10...
Cultural, emotion, interests, social, expectations, etc.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

I love Alison Roberston's playing on The Donnas "Gold Medal" & "Bitchin'" albums, where she channels some great 70s classic & 80s hard rock licks. She also gets some great ballsy yet sparkly tone on Gold Medal with the SG Special into a Vibrolux.

Saw Ana Popovic & Rory Block at the Ottawa Blues Festival back when they still featured blues. Ana's chops blew me away, especially since her good looks made me question why she was on the bill (I was being cynical about pop-tarts, not sexist) & I've yet to find someone who can do a better Robert Johnson than Rory.

+1 on Nancy Wilson. 

Who knows, maybe I have a thing for chicks that rock out on P-90 equipped SGs. Or just P-90s, regardless of who's playing.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

zontar said:


> When I took lessons there were some girls who were very good, and when I taught one of the most talented students I had was a girl--and most of the girls who took lessons were at least average--if not better.
> 
> So the reason isn't physical or anything like that--but it would be other reasons there aren't as many--and that they normally aren't top 10...
> Cultural, emotion, interests, social, expectations, etc.


FWIW I've dated 3 women that studied piano to a very high level (i.e. minimum Royal Conservatory Gr. 8) & all 3 of them quit playing during high school. I think that social pressure (would rather hang out with friends at the mall) & time constraints (studying hard to get into a good university is more important than practicing piano 2-3 hours/day) were the biggest factors in their respective decisions to quit.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Anyone here ever heard of Joan Jett? :sSig_DOH:


----------



## ThatGingerMojo (Jul 30, 2014)

bluzfish said:


> Anyone here ever heard of Joan Jett? :sSig_DOH:


Yeah we've heard of her, but would she make your top 10 list of favorite players? Would she be in anyone's?


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

ThatGingerMojo said:


> Yeah we've heard of her, but would she make your top 10 list of favorite players? Would she be in anyone's?


No, I doubt it. But she has a rock star image as cool as any male performer. I mentioned her in response to the assertion that woman can't be the kind of rock stars that males can be. Mind you, the suits that mold the minds of the masses still don't get it. Women don't have to be scantily clad sex kittens to play rock music. Not that Joan Jett isn't sexy as hell when she's up there on stage grinding out some seriously gutsy guitar. I'm a huge Patti Smith fan too and she is about as pretty as Mick Jagger. But both those women can rock most guys off the stage.


----------



## Cartcanuck (Oct 30, 2012)

bluzfish said:


> Women don't have to be scantily clad sex kittens to play rock music.


Agreed. In fact I prefer when theyre not.If I see someone play live, it's about the music and their talent, not their plastic surgery. I've always loved Joan Jett's black leather image and Orianthi has a good rocker image without sleazing it up. Although, I never really minded seeing Lita Ford play as much as hearing her play.


----------



## ThatGingerMojo (Jul 30, 2014)

Cartcanuck said:


> Agreed. In fact I prefer when theyre not.If I see someone play live, it's about the music and their talent, not their plastic surgery. I've always loved Joan Jett's black leather image and Orianthi has a good rocker image without sleazing it up. Although, I never really minded seeing Lita Ford play as much as hearing her play.


When they are scantily clad sex kittens, its when they get the reputation of using their looks to get ahead. The whole who did she sleep with to get a record deal. When are we ever going to get a shredder queen though? Which woman out othere will ever be the next Zakk, Joe, Satch or Yngwie?


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

Roryfan said:


> FWIW I've dated 3 women that studied piano to a very high level (i.e. minimum Royal Conservatory Gr. 8) & all 3 of them quit playing during high school. I think that social pressure (would rather hang out with friends at the mall) & time constraints (studying hard to get into a good university is more important than practicing piano 2-3 hours/day) were the biggest factors in their respective decisions to quit.


I also suspect part of it with women of that age group stopping learning guitar is that (other than bass) it's something boys do and girls adulate them for - or so the social paradigms dictate, sadly. I'd like to think that in this day and age such things would have changed, but when you see young women happily being called ho's and biatches by a bunch of no-hoper blokes then I suspect not.

In other words, I think a significant reason a lot of young women don't end up playing guitar is for the desperately sadly sexist "it's just something nice girls don't do."

Neil


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

ThatGingerMojo said:


> When are we ever going to get a shredder queen though?


About 30 years ago. Did you miss Jennifer Batten?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Sue Foley.
Mary Kaye.
Mary Ford.
Memphis Minnie.
Elizabeth Cotton.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

ThatGingerMojo said:


> When are we ever going to get a shredder queen though?


we had one. imagine if dee snyder and ted nugent had a 3 way with steve vai AND yngwie malmsteen. dee is the one who is preggers and the baby is the great kat. let the play list go for a while at full screen. they're all little 30 second samples of her stuff at it's most....amazing. 

[video=youtube_share;sGUQyKBMklA]http://youtu.be/sGUQyKBMklA?list=PL494F6F92F4AFDB4B[/video]




Cartcanuck said:


> Maybe because there really isn't any justification for women not being recognized for their talent and abilities.
> Maybe because it has been an old boys club for so many years.
> Maybe it's because female guitar players can't, or won't, maintain that rock'n'roll lifestyle or image long enough to put them into that upper pantheon of guitar gods (goddesses)......meaning maybe they have grown up and out of it earlier than men
> Maybe the public (fans) don't have the same patience for women living the rock'n'roll lifestyle as they do for men (i.e. look at the GoGo's party lifestyles when they were "big", they imploded, but they also took at lot of heat about it, but the Rolling Stones can be cracked out and be fine, SRV can be whacked out on stage and its accepted, Eddie can be drunk drugged and a dick and everyone's fine with it).
> ...


no one could argue about this, i think. but i don't think that's all of it.


oh, and lastly, bonnie rait is pretty bad ass. 

but also this: back in the 80's a band i was with auditioned for a sponsorship and a tour with some promoter. we beat out alot of bands. but one of them was so much better than we were it was almost embarrassing. it was an all-girl band. of course they didn't get it. we did, but we blew it before we even signed the papers. instead of picking the alternate (the girl group) the guy ended up promoting rap groups/deejays instead. we were garage guys. those girls were real musicians. i felt bad for them. it didn't get me laid though.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

No mention of the iron maidens. For shame. Google image search, thank me later . The charvels are pretty awesome.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

ThatGingerMojo said:


> When they are scantily clad sex kittens, its when they get the reputation of using their looks to get ahead. The whole who did she sleep with to get a record deal. When are we ever going to get a shredder queen though? Which woman out othere will ever be the next Zakk, Joe, Satch or Yngwie?


As others have mentioned, there already have been some....orianthi, lita ford, liona Boyd, Jennifer batten.
but the bigger question, is who cares? Being a shredder today doesn't have the cachet it once did.
if I had a kid learning guitar and he asked me who he should try and emulate : bucket head or the nobody from One Republic, I'd say the latter, one hundred times over. Catchy simple repetitive hooks trumps flashy shredding any day.
the jerk from Coldplay who jumps up and down while playing 3 notes could hire bucket head as a tech if he wanted to.

the other issue, is there really hasn't been a single female guitarist that was so exceptional, so unique,influential etc so as to earn a spot with the legends.
there have been some great female guitarists....but there also many great male guitarists, many of whom will never reach a significant level of fame. So, gals,welcome to the club of the great yet mediocre.

until one is somehow special, not just a really good musician, and not just also happens to be female, the club of the Guitar Gods will be exclusively male. It may take time....it seems even amongst males, only 3-4 every decade gain access in that highest level of association.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

She isn't the flashiest, but I've always enjoyed Susan Tedeschi's playing. And her voice.....don't start me to talkin'!

- - - Updated - - -

A nice raw tune from one of my fave blues records.

[video=youtube;8ySFGkB5r7g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ySFGkB5r7g[/video]



And here's something from Ms. Block.

[video=youtube;nmR0_epz5OQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmR0_epz5OQ[/video]


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Mooh said:


> Sue Foley.
> Mary Kaye.
> Mary Ford.
> Memphis Minnie.
> ...


Sister Rosetta Tharpe
[video=youtube;JeaBNAXfHfQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JeaBNAXfHfQ[/video]


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Budda said:


> No mention of the iron maidens. For shame. Google image search, thank me later . The charvels are pretty awesome.


oh well, if we can mention tribute band, then judas priestess, ftw. i dont care what anyone says, that singer is hotter than...a..really hot thing i can't think of just now. and she does rob as good as rob ever did, ever. 

[video=youtube_share;vRcOCRPPEoY]http://youtu.be/vRcOCRPPEoY[/video] if i was 16 they would be my wet dream [video=youtube_share;v242NzbAKJY]http://youtu.be/v242NzbAKJY[/video]

but if it's superior playing ability, then i say it's tough to beat the allman sisters

[video=youtube_share;6aC7WwD8jHc]http://youtu.be/6aC7WwD8jHc[/video]


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Extremely interesting. Thx for sharing this. 

Go figure. It's New Years eve and this is what I am doing as well as playing the guitar in my avatar. Actually having a kick ass evening. Learning Hey Joe. Fun.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I don't have a top 10 list and the only female guitar players who come to mind are Leona Boyd, Nancy Wilson and Tal Wilkefeld.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

amagras said:


>


@amagras Continuing with the jazz theme...


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

lola revived a necro thread. hahahahaha

also, a few more awesome female bands, like drain sth, who, if jerry cantrell didn't think of it first, could have been alice in chains, only heavier and yet somehow a little more melodic at the same time. also, there's a robinson r22 in the video, which instantly makes it bad-ass.






and then there is band maid. serious ass-kicking rock music played by cosplay girls. the only thing that could make the moment better would be a joint and a pizza.






and one more of judas priestess because the singer is most of my fantasies rolled into one woman.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

no one can deny her hotness. it's like a love volcano, spewing....molten lava


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

cheezyridr said:


> no one can deny her hotness. it's like a love volcano, spewing....molten lava



Dear Lita is getting up there. I just read that she's 58 years old and still rocking. She's amazing. Definitely a woman rocker to be put on the proverbial pedestal! 

I am not far behind her in age.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> no one can deny her hotness.


I'm not sure who you are referring to...


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

greco said:


> I'm not sure who you are referring to...


Lita Ford!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

zontar said:


> Sister Rosetta Tharpe
> [video=youtube;JeaBNAXfHfQ]


Yes.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola said:


> Lita Ford!


Who? I thought she was a stripper.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> Who? I thought she was a stripper.


Hopefully not at her age. Would be tough to sit through but that could be a matter of taste and opinion.


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

perhaps inherent sexism in the past has helped keep the ladies down in music as well as everything else.... the blues and jazz world were full of the female talent early on 
as for rock, the gals are there just go looking.....j


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Electraglide said:


> Who? I thought she was a stripper.


Bite your tongue! Stripper? Why don't you google before you speak? Lol

She's the cream of the crop of female guitar players! Stripper?!!! WTF?!!


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

just reread VG sept 2016 article about june millington of the fannys, did a lot for guitar AND women worth reading about if you are unfamiliar j awesome gear as well


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

vadsy said:


> Hopefully not at her age. Would be tough to sit through but that could be a matter of taste and opinion.


I know a few who've paid the Dr. and are as firm now as they were in their 20's. A couple still dance, old time burlesque, and a couple teach, as a form of exercise and as a form of keeping your partner interested.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

greco said:


> I'm not sure who you are referring to...


i'm referring to her royal highness, MilitiA Vox queen of bad-assness and....what ever thing....makes someone _fucking metal as hell









_
i gotta admit though, the chick on right is scary enough i might cross the street if i seen her comin the other way.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

I don't have many female guitarists that I really like, and that bothers me. There's Viv Albertine, and it's not as if I'd say she's great (maybe, I get the idea she ain't really showing off on records), I just like her style. I've played with a few though (all better than me). 

I do have some female bass players I really respect - Suzy Quatro (who has the rock image thing going on, like Joan Jett) and Tina Weymouth (who would def make it to my top 10 faves).

There's a lot of factors, but I think another is the self-doubt that they feel coming up (the ridicule, perceived or otherwise - too often otherwise, and loneliness as women in guitar don't help that). The ones that do make it, tend to be super virtuosic and technical in a way I don't actually like (in the vein of Satriani, Vai, Clapton etc). That all said, I am not the sort to really focus on individual members of a group and obsess about their abilities and would probably have a hard time filling out a top ten list of players regardless of gender.



ThatGingerMojo said:


> When are we ever going to get a shredder queen though? Which woman out othere will ever be the next Zakk, Joe, Satch or Yngwie?


See above; there's a good few that I have come across. They tend to be mostly session players in other artist's backing bands or members of bands you've never heard of (possibly this is a sign of some bias; not sure). Can't recall any names because as mentioned I'm generally not into that sort of thing and because I just suck at remembering people's names.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola said:


> Bite your tongue! Stripper? Why don't you google before you speak? Lol
> 
> She's the cream of the crop of female guitar players! Stripper?!!! WTF?!!


Years back, when Lita was playing jailbait rock with the runnaways, I worked for an agency in Van that dealt in strippers. One had the same name. I'll take your opinion that she's the 'cream of the crop' 'cause I havn't the foggiest as to what she sounds like.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> i'm referring to her royal highness, MilitiA Vox queen of bad-assness and....what ever thing....makes someone _fucking metal as hell
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What the hell did they do to that motorcycle.?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> What the hell did they do to that motorcycle.?


I'm not sure but I bet you can tell us....


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Just You tube Lita and see what she's all about!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> What the hell did they do to that motorcycle.?





vadsy said:


> I'm not sure but I bet you can tell us....


I meant this genuinely. I would love to get your take on this motorcycle.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

got it wrong


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

vadsy said:


> I meant this genuinely. I would love to get your take on this motorcycle.


Ok. Tanks too small. That motor will go thru that amount of gas in a short time. It's a bar hopper. Disc brake on that springer are a good way to get it to flex and bend during braking and not function worth a damn. No problem with it being a handbanger but that 3" open belt can be a bitch. Especially when it starts chewing thru your leg when your foot slips. Looks like a custom oil system and possibly two plug heads.....which would be needed 'cause that rear cylinder would run very hot and the front one wouldn't be much cooler. Especially on a shovel clone. No front fender, which looks real cool to a kid but which are a real bitch in the rain. Rubber looks new and I can't see a throttle cable among other things which leads me to believe it's a 'show' bike. Looks like a nitrous tank on the back leg.....it's a go fast bar hopper/show bike. 








Here's another pic of the bike with a different girl, from a year or two earlier. Different background too. Off hand I'd say it's a New York built bike about 4 or 5 years old. That piss ass little head light would be no good for the highway at night.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola said:


> Just You tube Lita and see what she's all about!


I watched something, I think it was called Hungry...to many effects and nothing to distinguish her. What's she all about? Couldn't tell you. I don't listen to music to try and figure out what someone is all about. Would I put on some of here music, from any era, and listen to it while on the road? Nope. I would download Liona Boyd, Heart, Sister Rosetta.....even some Maybelle Carter and a few others interspersed between some pipe and drums music and some Springsteen plus a couple of hrs of big band and swing. Then I'd ride to Vancouver and back.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> What the hell did they do to that motorcycle.?



meh, you cant really say much after the chopper craze in the late 90's early 2000's. tons of ridiculous bikes were made, and none of them would complete and iron butt rally.
so many ceos and lawyers bought bikes they never rode, and for a while you could get low-mileage harleys for pretty reasonable prices. they're like the hot women you see in the glossy magazines. fun to look at, but you wouldn't want to own one


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> meh, you cant really say much after the chopper craze in the late 90's early 2000's. tons of ridiculous bikes were made, and none of them would complete and iron butt rally.
> so many ceos and lawyers bought bikes they never rode, and for a while you could get low-mileage harleys for pretty reasonable prices. they're like the hot women you see in the glossy magazines. fun to look at, but you wouldn't want to own one


I rented a few once in a while. The choppers on the other hand from before about 85 were not too bad, depending who made them.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

davetcan said:


>


Ah, yes. Saw her and Mavis Staples on Austin City Limits on New Years Eve.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Electraglide said:


> I watched something, I think it was called Hungry...to many effects and nothing to distinguish her. What's she all about? Couldn't tell you. I don't listen to music to try and figure out what someone is all about. Would I put on some of here music, from any era, and listen to it while on the road? Nope. I would download Liona Boyd, Heart, Sister Rosetta.....even some Maybelle Carter and a few others interspersed between some pipe and drums music and some Springsteen plus a couple of hrs of big band and swing. Then I'd ride to Vancouver and back.


It's not that Lita is about something! It's her style, her technical prowess etc. 

That's like asking what Jimi Hendrix all about? 

Liona Boyd is a classical guitarist!

That's like comparing oranges and apples! That ain't fair!

I must totally look the other way and just keep on walking! Grrrrr! 
You obviously don't get it!


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

i find the guitar a bit brittle sounding for my ears, but i enjoy this take


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Here's some of the ones that have come out recently.

Ana Popovich






Samantha Fish


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

davetcan said:


>


God I love her.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

I have admired Liona Boyd for a long time. Definitely my fave classical player. #1!!

Rock guitar? Yeah its all about the 80's style shredders. Jazz? Al DiMeola, Paco deLuca. Hendrix and Zappa in their own classes. Mark knopfler is an all-rounder. Can't name ten in total.

Really tho', my "gods" are song-writers, not guitarists. Lotsa women there.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

cboutilier said:


> God I love her.


What's not to love?


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

There is a French Rock guitar player that I really like, pure Rock and Roll,
Laura Cox


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

All of Aldious are in my top 10.........


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

This is a 3 or 4 part documentary (BBC)


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola said:


> It's not that Lita is about something! It's her style, her technical prowess etc.
> 
> That's like asking what Jimi Hendrix all about?
> 
> ...


I don't have to get it. Liona Boyd is a world acclaimed woman who plays guitar and has been playing since 1962. Rita Ford is a woman who plays guitar. It's female guitarist vs female guitarist. Can't see what's not fair. There's more to playing guitar than cranking the amp to distort.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Electraglide said:


> I don't have to get it. Liona Boyd is a world acclaimed woman who plays guitar and has been playing since 1962. Rita Ford is a woman who plays guitar. It's female guitarist vs female guitarist. Can't see what's not fair. There's more to playing guitar than cranking the amp to distort.


Whatever you say! Your entitled to your opinion whatever that may be! Don't care really!

Her name by the way is LITA not Rita!

So you can judge her by listening to one song?

Brilliant deduction!


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

amagras said:


>


She has a great video lesson. Too bad about the heroin.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

bigboki said:


> There is a French Rock guitar player that I really like, pure Rock and Roll,
> Laura Cox


She's a killer country picker too.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

cboutilier said:


> She's a killer country picker too.


I have followed her for quite a few years! She is amazing!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

jimmy c g said:


> perhaps inherent sexism in the past has helped keep the ladies down in music as well as everything else.... the blues and jazz world were full of the female talent early on
> as for rock, the gals are there just go looking.....j


Yup and I am reading about sexism right now!

It runs rampant in all aspects of the music biz!

At the local L & M that I frequent there are 2 customer service guys that treat me as an equal! I am going to write the general store manager a hand written letter about how their behaviour towards me is exemplary!

They take the time to answer my questions, they will gladly demo things for me if I ask and everything they have suggested for me has worked our perfectly!

Those two guys are great! Their boss needs to know how good I feel when dealing with them!

All in all they treat me as an equal, a musician and not a female!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Hmmm. I like women. I like the guitar. What was the question again? Oh yea......

When I saw Jeff Beck with Jennifer Batten live at the Commodore, there was no question of talent on that stage. Jeff didn't give a shit about y chromosomes and neither did the audience. Same thing when I watched him with Tal Wilkenfeld. Do you actually wonder if JB has the ability to judge talent? What was the question again?

And then there was Prince's band. Or various bands through the years. Why are we even discussing this anymore?

This string could have closed with that pic of one of the greatest slide players out there right now. If you've ever heard Ms. Raitt play, is there even a question to be asked? Really? Why?


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Has anybody mentioned Joni Michell yet? One of my favorite players


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Lola said:


> Whatever you say! Your entitled to your opinion whatever that may be! Don't care really!
> 
> Her name by the way is LITA not Rita!
> 
> ...


Not a metal fan, but I did like Lita. What an amazing guitar player. Some good writing skills and quite the songsmith too. No doubt falls into the genderless category of "great guitar player". Quite a few others mentioned in this thread too.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I should have also mentioned that Lita was probably the cause of many teenage boys wet dreams.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

This woman is amazing! 

Joni Mitchell is talented but just a way too tame for me!


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

High/Deaf said:


> Jeff didn't give a shit about y chromosomes and neither did the audience. Same thing when I watched him with Tal Wilkenfeld.
> 
> And then there was Prince's band. Or various bands through the years. Why are we even discussing this anymore?


This. And this.
I was wondering when Tal was going to score a mention.
She's just wonderful.











Sent from my other other brain.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

bzrkrage said:


> This. And this.
> I was wondering when Tal was going to score a mention.
> She's just wonderful. She's just a baby at 30 years of age!
> 
> ...


I love Tal! She's just excellent!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Prince's 3rd eye girl band was amazing!

Lead guitar player Donna ? Can't remember her last name! Prince found her on YouTube.

Donna Mantis I do believe! 




I was wrong! It's Donna Grantis. She's an incredible musician!!!


----------



## idma (Nov 7, 2013)

Women musicians have never wowed me in the technical department (orianthi is pretty awesome but to me she's just another shredder) but women have taught me the importance of making the guitar sound MUSICAL. 

Tina Dickow, is totally NOT a techinal player, but what she DOES play is more beautiful and musical than Yngwie Malmsteen melting your face off with a D-minor-pentatonic+diminished scale. And her melodies are probably why.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

idma said:


> Women musicians have never wowed me in the technical department (orianthi is pretty awesome but to me she's just another shredder) but women have taught me the importance of making the guitar sound MUSICAL.
> 
> Tina Dickow, is totally NOT a techinal player, but what she DOES play is more beautiful and musical than Yngwie Malmsteen melting your face off with a D-minor-pentatonic+diminished scale. And her melodies are probably why.


So in reply to this! One of my fav guitar players is jus a rhythm player! Just your basic everyday rhythm player! Nothing fancy about this gal at all! Joan is her name and helping to promote female musicians is her game! 

For that I bow very deeply and humbly to Ms. Jett! Just her attitude and her tenacious attitude is why I really like her! Go listen to an interview with her!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Atv3:06 is an amazing blues player


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Lola said:


> I was wrong! It's Donna Grantis. She's an incredible musician!!!


I saw Donna playing with some band at the Yonge St festival years ago (before her Prince gig) and she was really good back then.


----------

